# Is that it?



## sleepymarmot

Ciao a tutti, 
Adam fa alcune domande a Robert, esperto di auto, su una particolare automobile giapponese. Robert risponde e alla fine dice:

"So is that it? You just got curious about Japanese cars?"
"---------- Sei diventato curioso a proposito delle auto giapponesi?/Ti interessano le auto giapponesi?"

Il problema è che non so cosa significhi "So is that it?"

Grazie a chi mi risponderà! 
Marmot


----------



## Odysseus54

" Allora e' tutto qui ? ", piu' o meno.


----------



## sleepymarmot

Grazie molte, Odysseus!


----------



## Odysseus54

Ripensandoci, "Allora e' di questo che si tratta ? "  e' anche meglio


----------



## Trinit

Io avrei tradotto sicuramente Cosi (allora) è tutto qui?
Ma ora mi viene un dubbio con cio che ha detto odysseus!


----------



## tomzenith

Trinit said:


> Io avrei tradotto sicuramente Cosi (allora) è tutto qui?
> Ma ora mi viene un dubbio con cio che ha detto odysseus!



Come ha detto Odysseus, c'e' due possibilta' con questa frase:

So is that *it (all) -* _allorra e' tutto qui?_
So is that *it*? All you did was talk to her, no kissing or anything?

So is *that *it - _Allora e' di questo che si tratta? _(piu' comune cosi: 'So that's it?')
So is *that* it? You're worried that you haven't got enough money to pay?

In questo contesto sono certo che il primo senso e' giusto, a causa della parola 'just'.


----------



## sleepymarmot

Grazie mille a tutti quanti!!


----------



## Hakkar

Tutto lì?       

Secondo me è la migliore


----------



## sleepymarmot

Hakkar said:


> Tutto lì?


Grazie anche a te, Hakkar!


----------



## cicciocello67

Il presentatore (P) di un quiz dice al concorrente (C) una frase celebre di un film, e il concorrente deve indovinare di che film si tratta:

P: "I'll be back".
C: Is that it?             = Tutto quì? Solo questo?
P: Yes, "I'll be back".

p.s. il film da indovinare è "Terminator"...

Può andare come traduzione?

Grazie ciao


----------



## entrapta

In questo caso è questo il significato.


----------



## Blackman

hmmm....secondo me e' qualcosa tipo

E' questa? ( e' questa la tua risposta?)


----------



## cicciocello67

Al limite E' questa? (la frase da riconoscere e indovinare...)



Blackman said:


> hmmm....secondo me e' qualcosa tipo
> 
> E' questa? ( e' questa la tua risposta?)


----------



## kap

Secondo me è sicuramente inteso come *"tutto qui?"*
Dipenderà dall'intonazione della frase.
kap


----------



## Blackman

Ancora meglio

E' lei?


----------



## kap

Blackman said:


> Ancora meglio
> 
> E' lei?


 
Non capisco...
kap


----------



## TimLA

QUI c'è la scenegniattura di "Terminator" (I), e non trovo le tre righe in questione.

Comunque, il senso di "Is that it?" in questo contesto è "Is that all you have to say?" "Is that all you are going to do?" "You have nothing else to say?".

Viene di quale Terminator?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Hi Tim,

It's about a quiz show. "Terminator" is the correct answer to the question being asked. The only hint is "I'll be back" and the contestant asks "Is that it?".


----------



## Saoul

La frase tratta da Terminator è "I'll be back!" Reso in italiano se non ricordo male con "Ritornerò".

Is that it? È la domanda che il concorrente rivolge al presentatore che gli ha appena citato il film.

Può essere resa con:

Tutto qui?
Basta?
Nient'altro?
Finito?

Ed il presentatore risponde: Sì, "Ritornerò!"

"È questa?" ed "È lei?" non mi sembrano calzanti in questo caso, o quando meno penso che normalmente in una situazione simile, si risponderebbe con una delle opzioni che ho riportato.
P.S. Permettetemi di dire che il concorrente ha i secondi contati perché è OVVIO che "I'll be back!" sia una citazione da Terminator. Lo sanno anche i muri!  (Ovviamente scherzo)


----------



## TimLA

MünchnerFax said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> It's about a quiz show. "Terminator" is the correct answer to the question being asked. The only hint is "I'll be back" and the contestant asks "Is that it?".


 

I live in California! The only "Terminator" to me is Arnie!


Ok, so in *THAT* context D) it means "Is that all you have to give me?".

Thanks!



I'll be baaaaack...


----------



## cicciocello67

La battuta da cercare è "I'll be back" e credo che la dica Schwarzenegger.




TimLA said:


> QUI c'è la scenegniattura di "Terminator" (I), e non trovo le tre righe in questione.
> 
> Comunque, il senso di "Is that it?" in questo contesto è "Is that all you have to say?" "Is that all you are going to do?" "You have nothing else to say?".
> 
> Viene di quale Terminator?


----------



## kap

IN RIFERIMENTO A TimLA: 
No. È il concorrente che dice "Tutto qui?" Quindi non si riferisce a nessuna risposta, bensì alla frase pronunciata dal presentatore.
kap


----------



## Saoul

TimLA said:


> I live in California! The only "Terminator" me is Arnie!
> 
> 
> Ok, so in *THAT* context D) it means "Is that your final answer?".
> 
> Thanks!



Ciao Bro,

I don't think it means "is that your final answer?"

The host is asking: "What movie am I quoting if I say: I'll be back?"
The guy: Is that it? No more? Only four words?
The host: Yes, "I'll be back!"


----------



## TimLA

Saoul said:


> Ciao Bro,
> 
> I don't think it means "is that your final answer?"
> 
> The host is asking: "What movie am I quoting if I say: I'll be back?"
> The guy: Is that it? No more? Only four words?
> The host: Yes, "I'll be back!"


 
I agree, I edited my post...

I think your "nient'altro" works nice.


----------



## entrapta

Saoul: yes he has already corrected. My goodness I didn't think it would be so difficult


----------



## kap

entrapta said:


> Saoul: yes he has already corrected. My goodness I didn't think it would be so difficult


 
ha ha ha!
kap


----------



## Blackman

Lungi da me contraddire madrelingua e moderatori, ma vorrei fare almeno un piccolo ragionamento. In my experience, in everyday parlance, if you want to say " tutto qui?", dici "that's it?" con il giusto tono. Sbagliando, certo, ma così e'. Allo stesso modo, se il conduttore, diciamo in uno scatto di originalità avesse voluto dire "e' questa ( la tua risposta)?", come faremmo a vedere la differenza?


----------



## entrapta

Oh mamma... a parte che non è il conduttore a dirlo ma C ovvero il concorrente. E poi mi pare che is that it sia altrettanto giusto quanto that's it usato impropriamente. Poi sono quasi certo che nessuno direbbe  is that it per dire "è la tua risposta?".


----------



## Curandera

How about:

_'Solo questo?'_


----------



## Blackman

entrapta said:


> Oh mamma... a parte che non è il conduttore a dirlo ma C ovvero il concorrente. E poi mi pare che is that it sia altrettanto giusto quanto that's it usato impropriamente. Poi sono quasi certo che nessuno direbbe  is that it per dire "è la tua risposta?".



Hai ragione, ma il ragionamento sta in piedi uguale.


----------



## entrapta

Non ti seguo proprio.


----------



## Blackman

Blackman said:


> .... se il concorrente, diciamo in uno scatto di originalità avesse voluto dire "e' questa ( la risposta)?", come faremmo a vedere la differenza?



Mi quoto con correzione. E' questo il cuore del ragionamento.


----------



## kap

FORSE OCCORRE RINFRESCARE:
Il presentatore (P) di un quiz dice al concorrente (C) una frase celebre di un film, e il concorrente deve indovinare di che film si tratta:

PRESENTATORE: "I'll be back". (QUESTA È LA CITAZIONE DEL FILM)
CONCORRENTE: Is that it? (IL CONCORRENTE, STUPITO, CHIEDE SE SI TRATTA SOLO DI QUESTE 4 PAROLE)
PPRESENTATORE: Yes, "I'll be back". (IL PRESENTATORE RIBADISCE E CITA NUOVAMENTE LA FRASE DEL FILM)

Quindi,il concorrente direbbe: "Tutto qui?"

Mi pare chiaro. A voi?
kap


----------



## entrapta

Dovremmo quindi supporre che il presentatore dopo che il concorrente ha gettato la spugna svela la risposta e quindi dice (poniamo il titolo fosse "I'll be back") "I'll be back" (era il titolo, la risposta esatta-ma sappiamo che il titolo è Terminator)...e il concorrente: is that it? (forse nel senso "era tutto qui"?)...un po' tirata per i capelli..però sì. Ma dato che sappiamo attribuire le battute perché rovesciare il tutto?


----------



## entrapta

kap said:


> FORSE OCCORRE RINFRESCARE:
> Il presentatore (P) di un quiz dice al concorrente (C) una frase celebre di un film, e il concorrente deve indovinare di che film si tratta:
> 
> PRESENTATORE: "I'll be back". (QUESTA È LA CITAZIONE DEL FILM)
> CONCORRENTE: Is that it? (IL CONCORRENTE, STUPITO, CHIEDE SE SI TRATTA SOLO DI QUESTE 4 PAROLE)
> PPRESENTATORE: Yes, "I'll be back". (IL PRESENTATORE RIBADISCE E CITA NUOVAMENTE LA FRASE DEL FILM)
> 
> Quindi,il concorrente direbbe: "Tutto qui?"
> 
> Mi pare chiaro. A voi?
> kap


Sì sì, stiamo solo ipotizzando per assurdo una situazione ribaltata. (C P C)


----------



## Blackman

Non ne dubito Kap, e' chiaro anche a me. Ma la mia domanda e' un'altra. E poi come fai a sapere che il concorrente e' stupito? e se non lo fosse?


----------



## entrapta

Blackman said:


> Non ne dubito Kap, e' chiaro anche a me. Ma la mia domanda e' un'altra. E poi come fai a sapere che il concorrente e' stupito? e se non lo fosse?


Leggi il mio post per vedere se ho capito. Il concorrente è stupito perché is that it lascia intendere ciò.


----------



## kap

RIFERITO AL POST DI Balckman:
Hai ragione; per quello che parlavo proprio della questione intonazione all'inizio. È bello fare tante ipotesi ma credo sia limpido il senso di tutto.
ciao
kap


----------



## cicciocello67

Magari sono il meno indicato a fare questa osservazione, ma non è la stessa cosa dire:

that's it = that is it  _affermativa_
is that it?               _interrogativa_

Con il verbo essere (in questo caso is) per fare l'interrogativa non si fa mica l'inversione tra verbo e soggetto, o sbaglio?



entrapta said:


> Oh mamma... a parte che non è il conduttore a dirlo ma C ovvero il concorrente. E poi mi pare che is that it sia altrettanto giusto quanto that's it usato impropriamente. Poi sono quasi certo che nessuno direbbe is that it per dire "è la tua risposta?".


----------



## cicciocello67

E' quello che volevo dire io fin dall'inizio...

Forse quello che dice il concorrente dopo che il presentatore ha ripetuto la frase può aiutare, e cioè:

C: Oh, of course, I didn't recognise it at first!. It should be "Ill be back". It's Arnold Schwarzenegger in the Terminator!

Adesso è più chiaro?



kap said:


> FORSE OCCORRE RINFRESCARE:
> Il presentatore (P) di un quiz dice al concorrente (C) una frase celebre di un film, e il concorrente deve indovinare di che film si tratta:
> 
> PRESENTATORE: "I'll be back". (QUESTA È LA CITAZIONE DEL FILM)
> CONCORRENTE: Is that it? (IL CONCORRENTE, STUPITO, CHIEDE SE SI TRATTA SOLO DI QUESTE 4 PAROLE)
> PPRESENTATORE: Yes, "I'll be back". (IL PRESENTATORE RIBADISCE E CITA NUOVAMENTE LA FRASE DEL FILM)
> 
> Quindi,il concorrente direbbe: "Tutto qui?"
> 
> Mi pare chiaro. A voi?
> kap


----------



## Blackman

cicciocello67 said:


> Magari sono il meno indicato a fare questa osservazione, ma non è la stessa cosa dire:
> 
> that's it = that is it  _affermativa_
> is that it?               _interrogativa_
> 
> Con il verbo essere (in questo caso is) per fare l'interrogativa non si fa mica l'inversione tra verbo e soggetto, o sbaglio?



Se rileggi bene i post vedi che si precisa che nella lingua parlata si dice that's it?, sbagliando, forse per comodità. Penso che in questo forum la differenza tra affermativa e interrogativa sia chiara praticamente a tutti.


----------



## Saoul

Quando starnazza come una papera, cammina come una papera, nuota come una papera, ha i colori di una papera e un adesivo con scritto PAPERA sulla schiena, ci sono buone probabilità che sia una papera.

Presentatore: "I'll be back!"
Concorrente: "Is that it?"
Presentatore: Yes, "I'll be back!"

Poi, per intenso Blackman, puoi ovviamente dissentire da tutti e anche da un moderatore (che quando partecipa ad un thread è un forero proprio come te), ma continuo a non vedere il perché di andare a presupporre che la frase possa avere significati reconditi e strani, quando mi sembra lapalissiano che il concorrente sia stupito dalla brevità della citazione cinematografica.

Poi, con un contesto più ampio e più descrittivo, si può arrivare ad affermare tutto ed il contrario di tutto, ma in una questione del genere... Trattasi di papera.


----------



## Blackman

Non dissento Saoul, faccio l'avvocato del diavolo. E' chiarissimo anche a me, quando vedo una papera, che si tratta di una papera. Diciamo solo che cerco di capire se si tratta di una papera particolare o se potrei essere incappato in una oca che da queste parti chiamano papera.


----------



## giovannino

cicciocello67 said:


> Magari sono il meno indicato a fare questa osservazione, ma non è la stessa cosa dire:
> 
> that's it = that is it _affermativa_
> is that it? _interrogativa_


 
Anche _that's it, _con la giusta intonazione, può essere una frase interrogativa: _that's it?!_
In genere una frase la cui struttura è affermativa, pronunciata con l'intonazione di una domanda, esprime stupore:

_Tom's your brother?! I thought you told me you didn't have any brothers_

Non mi pare che frasi come queste si possano considerare sbagliate.


----------



## cicciocello67

Ho capito, però non andiamo a cercare il pelo nell'uovo, se non non ce la caviamo più. Quì si tratta di un testo scritto, che come ben si sà è diverso dalla lingua parlata, più semplice e sgrammaticata...



giovannino said:


> Anche _that's it, _con la giusta intonazione, può essere una frase interrogativa: _that's it?!_
> In genere una frase la cui struttura è affermativa, pronunciata con l'intonazione di una domanda, esprime stupore:
> 
> _Tom's your brother?! I thought you told me you didn't have any brothers_
> 
> Non mi pare che frasi come queste si possano considerare sbagliate.


----------



## TimLA

Per la cronaca, e per la papera:

Presentatore: "I'll be back!"
Concorrente: "Is that it?"
Presentatore: Yes, "I'll be back!"

In questo contesto, mi pare che il concorrente sia sorpreso per le tre parole e vuol chiedere dal presentatore se la frase di tre parole è tutto che lo darà.

In AE si può esprimere lo stesso concetto in molti modi:

Is that it?
That's it?
That is it?
Is that all?
Is that all you're going to give me?
Is there anything else?
You finished?
Are you finished?
That's all?
e altri modi.


----------



## Blackman

Presentatore: "I'll be back".
Concorrente: "E' questa?
Presentatore: "Yes, I'll be back"

E' possibile questo scenario?
Se si, come si direbbe in AE?

Per Tim...


----------



## cicciocello67

esatto.
p.s. ti correggo per il tuo bene e non per fare il saputello...



TimLA said:


> Per la cronaca, e per la papera:
> 
> Presentatore: "I'll be back!"
> Concorrente: "Is that it?"
> Presentatore: Yes, "I'll be back!"
> 
> In questo contesto, mi pare che il concorrente è sorpreso per le tre parole e vuol chiedere dal (al) presentatore se la frase di tre parole è tutto che lo (gli) darà.
> 
> In AE si può esprimere lo stesso concetto in molti modi:
> 
> Is that it?
> That's it?
> That is it?
> Is that all?
> Is that all you're going to give me?
> Is there anything else?
> You finished?
> Are you finished?
> That's all?
> e altri modi.


----------



## entrapta

Che noia io cancello il thread dai miei. Cicciocello non ho ben capito qual è il tuo problema, se vuo iscrivere qualcos'altro scrivi pure altro.


----------



## giovannino

cicciocello67 said:


> Ho capito, però non andiamo a cercare il pelo nell'uovo, se non non ce la caviamo più. Quì si tratta di un testo scritto, che come ben si sà è diverso dalla lingua parlata, più semplice e sgrammaticata...


 
Non si tratta di cercare il pelo nell'uovo. In questo thread è stato detto che frasi come _that's it? _sono comuni ma "sbagliate". Mi sembrava importante sottolineare che sono invece correttissime.
Da _Practical English Usage:_

"*Questions with non-interrogative word order*
These 'declarative questions' can be used when the speaker thinks he/she knows or has understood something, but wants to make sure or express surprise. A rising intonation is common.
_This is your car? (= I suppose this is your car, isn't it?)_
_That's the boss? I thought he was the cleaner _"


----------



## entrapta

cicciocello67 said:


> Ho capito, però non andiamo a cercare il pelo nell'uovo, se non non ce la caviamo più. Quì si tratta di un testo scritto, che come ben si sà  (sa) è diverso dalla lingua parlata, più semplice e sgrammaticata...


A proposito di saputelli


----------



## Odysseus54

Blackman said:


> Presentatore: "I'll be back".
> Concorrente: "E' questa?
> Presentatore: "Yes, I'll be back"
> 
> E' possibile questo scenario?
> Se si, come si direbbe in AE?
> 
> Per Tim...




Che cosa vuol dire "e' questa ? " in questo scambio di battute ?  "Questa" cosa ?


Per me e' molto semplice - il presentatore propone un quiz, i concorrente chiede conferma : " Tutto qui ? "


Quando si chiede "Is that it ?" oppure "that's it?"  si intende dire "tutto qui ? " - a meno che il contesto sia diverso.

Per esempio, qualcuno mi sta portando a vedere una auto rossa in un parcheggio.  Vedo una Ferrari rossa e chiedo "  Is that it ? " = " E' quella ? "


----------



## Blackman

E' questa ( la frase )?....

Uno scambio di questo tipo e' più comune di quanto uno possa pensare, in Italia.

Edit: ho corretto su segnalazione di entratpta.


----------



## entrapta

Ma non dice è questa la risposta!!!!! Non è la risposta. Basta I give up.


----------



## Odysseus54

Blackman said:


> E' questa ( la frase )?....
> 
> Uno scambio di questo tipo e' più comune di quanto uno possa pensare, in Italia.
> 
> Edit: ho corretto su segnalazione di entratpta.





Presentatore :  " Chi erano le due famose gemelle dell'avanspettacolo televisivo ? "

Concorrente :  " E' questa la domanda ? "  =  " Is this the question ? "

oppure

Concorrente :  " E' tutto qui ? "   ( cioe', cosi' semplice ? )  " Is that it ? / That's it ? "


----------



## entrapta

is that it!

I've enver encountered this form but I guess it's the same as "that's it!". A writer talking about a colleague and her ambivalent emotions towards him: "I'd like to eat X's heart- is that it!". or maybe it expresses some kind of surprise as well.


----------



## Holymaloney

entrapta said:


> is that it!
> 
> I've enver encountered this form but I guess it's the same as "that's it!". A writer talking about a colleague and her ambivalent emotions towards him: "I'd like to eat X's heart- is that it!". or maybe it expresses some kind of surprise as well.


 
Hi  !

_Is that it_ sounds more like a question regarding something said previously, for example:

"this is what you've earned this week"
"is that _*it*_?" (emphasis on it)

"I wonder which of these is my coat"
"is _*that*_ it?" (emphasis on that) 

Hope this helps  !


----------



## lgs

That statement, "I'd like to eat X's heart" doesn't seem ambivalent - it seems she really dislikes that person. "Is that it" after it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me in English, even.

"Is that it" is usually a question --> "Is that it?" 
It can mean "Is that all?" as in "E` tutto qui`?" or 
"Is that the answer?" as in (possibly) "Ah si`?" or "Davvero?" (not positive about "Davvero," though)

Maybe others can help out some more.


----------



## joanvillafane

It's a little strange, but I can imagine it might make sense within a larger context - if you have any.  For example, she might be offering an explanation of her feelings (eat his heart, etc.) and then saying, is that it? is that what you were expecting me to say?  is that why I feel this way? 
any of a number of things....


----------



## entrapta

I know that guys... doesn't make a whole lot of sense... but there's an exclamation mark. I think itìs a quotation form an interview or something, so it might be a little ungrammatical.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, en, siccome ho la netta sensazione che si tratti d'un typo (! anziché ?), di quelli che scappano a tutti, non ho resistito:
... . I think itìs a quotation...
Con simpatia.
GS


----------



## entrapta

avrebbe più senso se fosse "that's it" però...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Verissimo, en.
GS


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Nota: questo thread è composto da ben 63 posts.
> Leggete tutti i post precedenti prima di aggiungere un nuovo post, grazie.*


----------

